# Ok im going to have one last go at bonding.... with pics



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Right Im having one more go today, i have spent the last 12 hours unable to sleep for thinking about Teddy. I have taken the three boys on a 30min car ride through the forest in my smaller dog crate.

Yesturday i had their drinking bottle on the cage and the newspaper i used had been stored in the garage.... i know its clutching at straws but i really have to know for sure i did everything i could to know whether they could bond or not.

The dog crate i think is too big to start with, Joey made himself a corner and was going for everyone that came near, as soon as teddy moved he was defensive, it didnt help that teddy was trying to reaarange the whole dog crate either it just wound Joey up more. I had used a wet cloth to wipe them over to encourage them to groom, but as soon as they started to dry the trouble started.

So i have brought the little crate in the lounge, its not big enough for them all to be in there for more than a few hours but it might start things off better. They all have banana on their heads, so watch this space.

Here are the pics from yesturday and a pic of them in the small crate now.


































































































They're not very impressed now!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to ask but who's who?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Zippstar said:


> Sorry to ask but who's who?


Thats ok, Joey is black, Dreamer is chocolate tan, Tinkerbell is blue minilop and Teddy is the agouti/white frenchie.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

They are so gorgeous...how are they getting on now?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Heehee! You show em! 

Oh I hope it works hun! Good luck!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

how comes you put banana on there heads and wipe them down, how does this work and what do you do at night when its bed time? going to try mine in the next school hol. x


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

kiara said:


> how comes you put banana on there heads and wipe them down, how does this work and what do you do at night when its bed time? going to try mine in the next school hol. x


It encourages them to groom and ask each other for grooming. I would imagine the banana is so they will get close to each other in an attempt to eat it and get familiar sharing their space.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kiara said:


> how comes you put banana on there heads and wipe them down, how does this work and what do you do at night when its bed time? going to try mine in the next school hol. x


This time i have wiped them with animal wipes you buy from the petshop to try and remove some of the scent to encourage them to groom (destarct from fighting!) The banana on the heads is to encourage them to groom eachtother, i use banana because mine love it. Grooming is a really important part of bonding.

At bed time you dont get much sleep! If the bondings going well and they are settled then its a shame to seperate because you undo some of your work, i put the crate in my bedroom, if theres a scuffle im a light sleeper and they wake me.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Zippstar said:


> They are so gorgeous...how are they getting on now?


Fine all quite relaxed, Joey is a asleep, tinkerbell is attacking the towel, its not quite in the right place for her  Teddy is asleep and Dreamer is grooming.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

I'm glad things are going well at the moment hun, I really hope that you crack it this time. Sending positive bonding vibes your way :thumbup:


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

crofty said:


> Fine all quite relaxed, Joey is a asleep, tinkerbell is attacking the towel, its not quite in the right place for her  Teddy is asleep and Dreamer is grooming.


So when does the trouble usually start? If Teddy invades Joey's space?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Well Joey has nipped Teddy's nose once, Teddy got a bit pushy, i shouted 'no' and they've settled back down.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

crofty said:


> Well Joey has nipped Teddy's nose once, Teddy got a bit pushy, i shouted 'no' and they've settled back down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, just for my sake (i am blonde you know ) give me their names again as per the first photo in your above post? Am i right in thinking it goes (left to right):

Joey, Teddy, Dreamer, Tinkerbell?

Maybe they just need to be kept in close quarters to start with and then gradually spread out. Positive vibes your way


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww - good luck Crofty. Love that last photo with dreamer and Teddy laying side by side. Lovely.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Zippstar said:


> So when does the trouble usually start? If Teddy invades Joey's space?


Yes, then Joey was doing the same with Tinkerbell and Dreamer, he was just getting more wound up and then eventually went for me! Which is not like him at all.

He's better in this smaller cage, has nipped Teddys nose once but just went for Tinkerbell so ive taken them on another car ride but as a four and settled them back down again now.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Zippstar said:


> So, just for my sake (i am blonde you know ) give me their names again as per the first photo in your above post? Am i right in thinking it goes (left to right):
> 
> Joey, Teddy, Dreamer, Tinkerbell?
> 
> Maybe they just need to be kept in close quarters to start with and then gradually spread out. Positive vibes your way


Yep thats right.

Yes thats what im going to do, we'll have to see if i can sort Joey out and make him accept Teddy.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

crofty said:


> Yes, then Joey was doing the same with Tinkerbell and Dreamer, he was just getting more wound up and then eventually went for me! Which is not like him at all.
> 
> He's better in this smaller cage, has nipped Teddys nose once but just went for Tinkerbell so ive taken them on another car ride but as a four and settled them back down again now.


You are such a good owner to them; hopefully this will work out and you will have the happy foursome you want ! definitely encouraging!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Really hope it goes ok! It was bad enough watching my two fighting, can't begin to imagine how you feel when it breaks out between all four of them!

I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

The prisoners! Joey has nipped Teddy again  so they've had another car ride but just round the block.Teddy doesnt really seem very bothered!!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

crofty said:


> The prisoners! Joey has nipped Teddy again  so they've had another car ride but just round the block.Teddy doesnt really seem very bothered!!


Is he asleep? Bless him he's really not bothered is it. Naughty Joey!


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like your doing well.

Instead of wipes and banana (and car journey) have you tried a waterpistol. It's not as evil as it sounds honestly :scared::scared:

It will stop/distract from any fighting and once they are wet you will find that they will groom and wash themselves and, hopefully, also groom each other. I also helps as you are not physically stopping any fights and therefore the Buns do not associate the water with you and it doesn't harm you relationship with them.

It's hard work but good luck with it all.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Stufi said:


> Looks like your doing well.
> 
> Instead of wipes and banana (and car journey) have you tried a waterpistol. It's not as evil as it sounds honestly :scared::scared:
> 
> ...


I have a water spray yes. The banana and wipes are important to encourage them to groom, the spray i use to difuse any aggressive behaviour


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Zippstar said:


> Is he asleep? Bless him he's really not bothered is it. Naughty Joey!


Yep fast asleep, its what he does best! lol


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

crofty said:


> Yep fast asleep, its what he does best! lol


he really is a lovely bunny i really hope you can bond them. it's not many bunnies who'd take being nipped and just doze off! lol!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Yep fast asleep, its what he does best! lol


Its what french do best :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

no its joey dreamer teddy and tink? 

they look like sardines bless them! 

its got to work! 

I used jonsons dry shampoo on my 2 I'm sure it really helped stop the initial i hate you fight because they couldn't smell each other.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I have borrowed my mums bigger dog crate smaller than the one ive bought but big enough so they can at least stretch out, the one ive had them in today really is too small, i didnt want Joey getting annoyed because Teddy keeps sitting on him! Ive settled them down in that and all good so far


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds good Crofty  
Well done for giving it another go 

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Joey has been grooming Teddy  he's much more relaxed now, im starting to hope i might actually be able to pull this off with alot of luck and praying!!! lol Oh i am sooooooo desperate for this to work. Teddy is an absolute angel he has not put a paw wrong, he has to be the most laid back, sweetest natured bun i have ever met.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad to hear they are settling 
Kimba is just like Teddy, shes got the Frenchie layed back attitude! she has just layed there and slept!

*Heidi*


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

crofty said:


> *Joey has been grooming Teddy * he's much more relaxed now, im starting to hope i might actually be able to pull this off with alot of luck and praying!!! lol Oh i am sooooooo desperate for this to work. Teddy is an absolute angel he has not put a paw wrong, he has to be the most laid back, sweetest natured bun i have ever met.


Thats a giant step forward! well done you for sticking at it :thumbup:

Instead of keep going on car journeys (hubby had the car for work so I couldn't take them) I hoovered not to far from the cage on day two!
It worked a treat. x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Joey is snuggled up with Teddy  there has been no nipping or aggressive behaviour since before i went to mums at 4.30pm  .....keep your fingers crossed.... im trying not to become to confident about this....


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Gertrude said:


> Thats a giant step forward! well done you for sticking at it :thumbup:
> 
> Instead of keep going on car journeys (hubby had the car for work so I couldn't take them) I hoovered not to far from the cage on day two!
> It worked a treat. x


Thats a great idea but Joey was a housebunny before and doesnt care about the hoover, he wont even move out of the way for it  lol oh and dreamer chases the nozzle and attacks it so even he is not scared! lol


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

crofty said:


> Thats a great idea but Joey was a housebunny before and doesnt care about the hoover, he wont even move out of the way for it  lol oh and dreamer chases the nozzle and attacks it so even he is not scared! lol


Oooops! Little tinkers :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like its going really well. Miffy used to hate the hoover shed start thumping in the end I just made sure she was in another room


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

brill news hope it continues

And theres me worried about bonding 2 lol


----------



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

crofty said:


> Thats a great idea but Joey was a housebunny before and doesnt care about the hoover, he wont even move out of the way for it  lol oh and dreamer chases the nozzle and attacks it so even he is not scared! lol


Haha, that's great. Jake doesn't care about our hoover either but Marrin tries to bury her head in the grass whenever it's on near her 

I hope the bonding is still going well for you. How are they when it comes to feeding time? I found that time to be the biggest problem when bonding mine


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Tsuyama said:


> Haha, that's great. Jake doesn't care about our hoover either but Marrin tries to bury her head in the grass whenever it's on near her
> 
> I hope the bonding is still going well for you. How are they when it comes to feeding time? I found that time to be the biggest problem when bonding mine


They are fine, i was slighty worried about Teddy hes the only one that can be a little lungey for food, i have just scatter fed them and theres been no problem, never been a problem with my other three, they always crowd round one bowl even though they have three!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Well I seperated them overnight, Joey nipped Teddy again once and tried to hump Tinkerbell a few times. I wasnt happy to leave them in there incase a fight broke out and didnt wake up staright away, Steve has to work today and ive been ill so i decided to put them back out next to eachother at 11.30pm. Ive brought them back in at 7am and they are currently having their breakfast, no aggression so far although Joey has tried to hump Tinkerbell again


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> brill news hope it continues
> 
> And theres me worried about bonding 2 lol


I didnt think id have to bond four again after last year! You'll be fine, i love bonding pairs


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

crofty said:


> Joey has been grooming Teddy  he's much more relaxed now, im starting to hope i might actually be able to pull this off with alot of luck and praying!!! lol Oh i am sooooooo desperate for this to work. Teddy is an absolute angel he has not put a paw wrong, he has to be the most laid back, sweetest natured bun i have ever met.


If this was Facebook I would LIKE this so much 



crofty said:


> Ive brought them back in at 7am and they are currently having their breakfast, no aggression so far although Joey has tried to hump Tinkerbell again


That's good - least Joey & Tinkerbell are already bonded so you know that she won't kick off (hopefully). Any more grooming thus far?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope that bonding goes well today. I want so much for it to work out and the Teddy can become a part of your family x.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Zippstar said:


> If this was Facebook I would LIKE this so much
> 
> That's good - least Joey & Tinkerbell are already bonded so you know that she won't kick off (hopefully). Any more grooming thus far?


Yep Dreamers been grooming Teddy 

We're all off to B&Q to get some stain for the shed now


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jaxb05 said:


> I hope that bonding goes well today. I want so much for it to work out and the Teddy can become a part of your family x.


Thanks hun x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh I am glad its going well. Fingers crossed it keeps going well for you!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad its going well for you  Well done 

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

They've been together overnight although have had to move them to the middle cage again as Dreamer was causing trouble :roll: there has been a few furr pulling incidents and nips but nothing serious, they are settled again at the moment snuggled up. Have had to move them into the kitchen with a fan and ice pods as its so hot today!! Got the roof on the shed and have stained it  busy busy busy!!!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

crofty said:


> They've been together overnight although have had to move them to the middle cage again as Dreamer was causing trouble :roll: there has been a few furr pulling incidents and nips but nothing serious, they are settled again at the moment snuggled up. Have had to move them into the kitchen with a fan and ice pods as its so hot today!! Got the roof on the shed and have stained it  busy busy busy!!!


it's so hot full kudos to you for going outside and working lol! rags is firmly in the shade as are the dogs; nor are they having their usual walk today as both of them are already panting in the shade! rags is enjoying herself though, shes the coolest out of all of us! glad everythings going so well hun!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Though it was about time i updated you!!!

Teddy has been very naughty!!!  He's been bullyihng Dreamer abit but we've managed to settle that down now, they have the whole shed now and are doing great, am hoping they will have the run too by the weekend :thumbup: I think i may have a bonded group of four again!!!! 

Very stressful but totally worth it in the end :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

crofty said:


> Though it was about time i updated you!!!
> 
> Teddy has been very naughty!!!  He's been bullyihng Dreamer abit but we've managed to settle that down now, they have the whole shed now and are doing great, am hoping they will have the run too by the weekend :thumbup: I think i may have a bonded group of four again!!!!
> 
> Very stressful but totally worth it in the end :thumbup:


Yey!!!!!! :thumbup: x


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

crofty said:


> Though it was about time i updated you!!!
> 
> Teddy has been very naughty!!!  He's been bullyihng Dreamer abit but we've managed to settle that down now, they have the whole shed now and are doing great, am hoping they will have the run too by the weekend :thumbup: I think i may have a bonded group of four again!!!!
> 
> Very stressful but totally worth it in the end :thumbup:


brilliant news


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That is fantastic to hear!!! Woot!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

That's great news Crofty, I'm glad it is all working out for you :thumbup:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ok here are some pics for you, again only on my iphone, when i put them in the run i will take the canon out and get some nice pics :wave:

*Inside the shed at the mo.... Teddy having a facewash from Joey*
















*Tinkerbell pinning poor Teddy down, shes such a minx!*

















*Little and Large* :lol:








































_*We iz good bunnehs for mummy, we az made fwends and eats all our hays*_


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Awww, bless them all - sounds like a tough job... we've just had Dusty 'done' in preparation for bonding her with Willow. Any tips?


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Love the action shot - poetry in motion


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

So beautiful to see them all together. I too loved watching Teddy in mid air. LOL


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww they are such lovely pics! Its nice to see them all as one happy family!

You did a great job and should be very proud 

Love the pic of teddy jumping!


----------

